# I've seen more pheasants than grouse... bad sign for grouse.



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So far in the last few years I've seen more pheasants than grouse... and in the modern day Utah pheasant herd if theres more of them than grouse that's a bad sign. Sorry DWR needs to kick it in gear and start caring more about the small game than just about big game (elk only). It seems now like the pheasant and grouse (around me) are in a race to see which is going to be extinct my area first.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I feel the problem is that we have uncontrolled predators such as raccoons and skunks. They destroy the eggs in the ground nests and they will catch and eat the young birds before they can fly. Catch most at night.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

And you saw what, may be two pheasants... :? 

This state doesn't give a rats crack about pheasants. No habitat, too much predation, and there's no $$$$$$$ in it! 

Grouse... they're on their own son. Boom or bust the DWR has NOTHING to do with it. That's just pure and simple Mother Nature. Hunting does not impact their numbers at all.


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

Forest grouse have vast amounts of habitat phez do not....If you are not seeing many grouse this year give it a year and wait for better conditions......the future of forest grouse is stable phez are a slow introduced species that can't make it on its own here any longer due to loss of ag and changes of ag......


----------

